# Power Pole Question



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

In general, how much battery life does a power pole use on an average day of fishing?

I'd like to connect it to my starting battery, but it is much more convenient for me to hook it up to my trolling motor battery. Any tips would be great!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> In general, how much battery life does a power pole use on an average day of fishing?
> 
> I'd like to connect it to my starting battery, but it is much more convenient for me to hook it up to my trolling motor battery. Any tips would be great!


I have the Powerpole Sig. Series, w/monster pump and have it directly hooked up to my only battery in the boat. I don't notice any problems from using the powerpole all day. 

You can use on either...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

had mine on my starter. In theory I would say its best on the troller. But I never had any issue with it on my starter. But my engine had a alternator. I don't think they draw a lot during the day.


----------



## Jsangius25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you very much! I feel more confident connecting it to the trolling battery.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've never had an issue with the power pole draining the battery. I'd hook it to the motor battery and forget about it. Don't over think it. Your g2g

Andy


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

using a PP is not going to create any noticeable difference in battery life.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

